# Aluminum Leaf



## Roadog (Apr 18, 2007)

Heres a wall I did a couple weeks ago, teaching another contractor how to do it. Aluminum leaf, on rolls. Took about 3 hrs start to finish.


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

That looks great, what is the process?


----------



## johnthepainter (Apr 1, 2008)

looks great, will it oxidize?


----------



## Roadog (Apr 18, 2007)

Prep the wall or ceiling as smooth as possible. The best look IMO is when it is glass smooth. Surface needs to be eggshell or better or if its new dry wall or plaster it needs primed/sealed (Zinsser latex 123).

Size the area with oil size or Rolco waterbase Aqua Size for gold leafing. The Aqua size is to tack and ready for the leaf in about 20 min.

Leaf comes on rolls (master roll 6 1/2 in wide) this was done with 5 in leaf. The leaf squares are overlapped on the roll and as you do each "run" you overlap it about an 1/8 to 1/4 in.

When all do, take a soft brush and clean off the overlap.

This is aluminum and wont tarnish and dosnt need sealed. If it were composite (fake) gold or copper leaf it would need sealed or it would tarnish.

Its similar in technique as hanging paper BUT once any of the leaf hits the size, thats where its staying. This stuff is extremely thin... one person at top of the wall starts it while the person at baseboard holds it out from the wall but maintaining the overlap and as the top guy pushes it in, the bottom guy can let go and the leaf will fall in place. Clear as mud, right?


----------

